# General > Recommendations >  ... Gadget Insurance ...

## FoxRed

:Smile: 

Anyone out there with any recommendations for *" Gadget Insurance "* ?

To insure iPhone, Blackberry, iPad etc...


Thank yoo....

----------


## drusilla

I do have some thoughts  but maybe you have already sorted yourself out ? let me know

----------


## FoxRed

> I do have some thoughts  but maybe you have already sorted yourself out ? let me know


 Any suggestions will help greatly.  :Smile:

----------

